# 2010 Canadian National Havanese Specialty in Nova Scotia!



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

This years Canadian National Specialty will be held in my part of the country this year. It will be in Halifax, Nova Scotia on Sept. 5th. Labour Day Weekend.

Here is the link for more information:

http://www.havanesefanciers.com/sites/all/files/specialty/HFC 2010 Specialty_0.pdf


----------



## psow9421 (Mar 24, 2010)

*National*

I was glad to find out about the Canadian specialty in Nova Scocia! I just got into the show world and just love it! I have met so many nice Havanese people! My show girl Lindy Hop needs one more point to be a champ! I would love to make her a duel champion. We travel to PEI every summer and were thinking of going to the show in NB Canida in August! Would also loveto visit Halifax! Good luck in the Nationals!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

In the land of my ancestors. I'd love to go...


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Thank you Debbie for posting. Not sure I will be able to take time off work but close enough I may try and sneak up for a night or two.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hey Deb...

Is it part of a All-Breed show or is it stand alone this year?

Ryan


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Hey Ryan,

It is in conjunction with the Halifax Kennel Club three all breed shows. Saturday, Sunday and Monday.

You going to try to make the trip? We will be having a Lobster feast!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Since I have to miss ours maybe I can come!!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

That would be wonderful if you could make it Carole. Holly is hoping to make it too.


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

I'll be there!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

:bump:


----------



## psow9421 (Mar 24, 2010)

Heading to the National Specialties with my quickstep's All that Jazz and Lindy Hop! After a vacation in PEI. Hope to see you Their!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

How exciting! :whoo: Wish I could attend....good luck to you all :first: AND--remember to buy up a ticket for the Four Season quilt! :wink:


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm the ring steward, so you will know where to find me. We have some really awesome prizes thanks to our wonderful and talented Julie! :hug:


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

We will be thinking about all of you. Good luck to all the dogs-and WE WANT PICTURES.

Wish I could be there. Maybe someday.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Good luck and HAV fun everyone! And, watch out for Earl!!!


----------



## psow9421 (Mar 24, 2010)

Both Jazz and Lindy are getting ready for the Canadian Nationals. In PEI now on vacation. Heading to Nova Scotia on the way home. I heard Hurrican Earl might be over Nova Scotia on Saturday. I'm hoping he heads out to sea!
Pam,Jazz,and Lindy


----------



## psow9421 (Mar 24, 2010)

dboudreau said:


> I'm the ring steward, so you will know where to find me. We have some really awesome prizes thanks to our wonderful and talented Julie! :hug:


Jazz and Lindy and I will say Hello!
Pam


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Any updates? Can anyone post and tell all about it?:ear:


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Canadian National Havanese Specialty Results
Best in Specialty Show
*Ch. Gingerbred Yukon Jack Desiderio* - Dr Stephen Mrs. Patricia Lucas
Best Opposite Sex
*Heartland's Keeping the Secret* - Pat Schohl, Sandy & Kevin McCabe
Best of Winners
*Heartland's Keeping the Secret* - Pat Schohl, Sandy & Kevin McCabe
Best Puppy
*Mendota's Adorabull Greek Legend* - Dr Stephen & Mrs. Patricia Lucas, Scheiris, Jane Chavez
Winners Male
*Rockhurst Copper's on Fire* - Holly Ashley
Reserve winners Male
*Mendota's Adorabull Greek Legend* - Dr Stephen & Mrs. Patricia Lucas, Scheiris, Jane Chavez
Winners Female
*Heartland's Keeping The Secret* - Pat Schohl, Sandy & Kevin McCabe
Reserve winners Female
*That's Adorabull's Dreaming of You*- David & Darlene Scheiris, Jane Chavez
Veteran's Female
*Ch. Havana's Mimosa Midnite Medley CD, RAE, AGN* - Suzanne McKay
Best Stud Dog
*Ch. Gingerbred Yukon Jack Desiderio* - Dr Stephen Mrs. Patricia Lucas


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

The very happy winner of Julie's wonderful Canadian Rescue Quilt was David Scheiris, handler of the Best in Specialty winner! He was thrilled!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

psow9421 said:


> Jazz and Lindy and I will say Hello!
> Pam


It was so very nice to meet you and your wonderful pups. You will have to join us again on your next trip this way.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Congratulations and also a congratulations to the lucky guy that one the quilt!! Lucky fella!

Kara


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats to all the winners! 
Thanks for the update Debbie.

I wondered about the quilt too! I'm sure it went to a good home. I hope it raised lots of money for the rescue there.


----------



## psow9421 (Mar 24, 2010)

dboudreau said:


> It was so very nice to meet you and your wonderful pups. You will have to join us again on your next trip this way.


Thanks Deb! Both Jon and I had a wonderful time! And of course the fir girls had a great time too.
Pam


----------



## psow9421 (Mar 24, 2010)

I would like to say thank you to all the members that put together the Canadian National 2010. My husband and I had a wonderful Time. It was very obvious that the committee in Nova Scotia worked very hard to put on a terrific affair. The prizes were wonderful and thoughtful. Even though I didn't know anyone when I arrived, it did not take long for me to feel right at home. Great hospitality! Suzzane, the national president was also very helpful and a great resource on Havanese.

Anyone that was not able to attend this Specialty really missed a great time!
Sincerely,
Pam & Jon Sowa


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I was looking back at the winner's list and noticed a few that sound familiar......
Rockhurst's Copper for example....
Heartland's havanese owned by Kevin and Sandi McCabe--they live close to me. 

I sure wish I could of seen all the pretty havanese......


----------



## NK77 (11 mo ago)

dboudreau said:


> The very happy winner of Julie's wonderful Canadian Rescue Quilt was David Scheiris, handler of the Best in Specialty winner! He was thrilled!


What's your experience with David please? I am thinking getting a puppy from him but heard mixed things


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

NK77 said:


> What's your experience with David please? I am thinking getting a puppy from him but heard mixed things


Do you know that you are responding to threads that are 12 years old? I am not at all sure these folks are even on the forum any more.


----------



## NK77 (11 mo ago)

krandall said:


> Do you know that you are responding to threads that are 12 years old? I am not at all sure these folks are even on the forum any more.


Oh my bad!! I am new here! Thankful that you replied to me


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

NK77 said:


> Oh my bad!! I am new here! Thankful that you replied to me


No problem! A lot of new people get caught in that trap! LOL!


----------

